# Sight Reading Exercises



## TinyTim

Please recommend a book that would improve my sight reading. I'm an intermediate-level pianist. I've seen a number listed at the usual booksellers, but don't know which, if any, to choose.


----------



## Klavierspieler

I'm afraid "intermediate" doesn't really convey much to me. What manner of pieces are you working on?

Off the top of my head, you might try Bach's "Notebook for Anna Magdalena Bach" or the early pieces of Schumann's "Album for the Young."


----------



## Klavierspieler

Oh! And the first two or three books of Bartok's "Mikrokosmos."


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Shorter and easier works of lesser performed classical composers (Clementi, Hummel, Cramer, Steibelt, etc...)


----------



## TinyTim

Here are the pieces I'm working on:

MacDowell A.D. MDCXX (from Sea Pieces)
Mozart Fantasy No. 3 
Brahms Rhapsody Op 79 No. 2
Bach Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring (Myra Hess arrangement)
Debussy Prelude V (Bruyeres)


----------



## Oliver

Could try ABRSM sight reading test books. They have grades 1-8, so you can pick whichever is appropriate for you.


----------

